

Perils Of URL-Shortening: Major Garrett’s Inadvertent Link To Softcore Porn - bensummers
http://www.mediaite.com/online/perils-of-url-shortening-on-twitter-major-garretts-inadvertant-link-to-softcore-porn/

======
rythie
The problem is that some short urls are prefixes of others. You could fix this
by creating a shortner where the links were always 6 chars long and never
shorter or longer (giving you almost 20 billion URLs anyway)

------
bgraves
Well, apparently there's a market for "safe-for-work" URL shorteners, huh?

Could be a nice weekend project for an aspiring Hacker.

~~~
PanMan
How do you determine the "safe for work" part? And what constitutes safe for
work? I think my work is a lot more tolerant than some others, esp US based.

